# Tecumseh Carburetor Cross Reference



## John Ash (12 mo ago)

Have a 1997 Husqvarna snowblower.

Carburetor is toasted.
Here is the number I got off of it. Looking
















for current replacement model. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Is it a 3/3.5hp 2 stroke or a 4.5/5hp 2-stroke? Is it the typical float bowl type carb?
see if there is an engine tag to identify the engine model.
this link suggest 632364 - there are some NOS carbs on Ebay right now. There is also rebuild kits
Husquvarna Tec 2 stroke link
only the engine model can tell for sure.
other sources suggest
the 3hp may have used 640086a, 632641 or 632552 
the 5hp might have used 640308a


----------



## John Ash (12 mo ago)

laser3kw said:


> Is it a 3/3.5hp 2 stroke or a 4.5/5hp 2-stroke? Is it the typical float bowl type carb?
> see if there is an engine tag to identify the engine model.
> this link suggest 632364 - there are some NOS carbs on Ebay right now. There is also rebuild kits
> Husquvarna Tec 2 stroke link
> ...


Hello, and thank you for your reply. I have a 3 Hp unit with a typical float bowl carburetor. I have the carburetor off, and will look at the replacement selections you suggested. Thank you one again!


----------



## HMH (Nov 13, 2019)

The Snowblower Repairs and Maintenance Forum has a lot of Tecumseh information including a link to the Carburetor Identification, Troubleshooting and Service manual.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You go by engine number when looking for carb, then visually match up prior to purchasing.


----------

